# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Фотографии Алтарей

## Дарья

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Давайте в этой теме делиться фотографиями алтарей. И домашних, и храмовых. Любых. 
Так мы сможем вдохновлять друг друга на создание красивого окружения для Господа. На алтаре столько красивого и разнообразного можно сделать: фоны, драпировки, украшение цветочными композициями, гирляндами, росписи и т.д. Кому на что фантазии хватит. :aaaaaaa:

----------


## Дарья

Вот такой прекрасный алтарь для Божеств нашла в и-нете. Кто делал из преданных - не знаю, к сожалению. Если найдется автор - отзовитесь!

----------


## Дарья



----------


## Ivan

Очень похоже на алтари Гопараджа Дас ЗДЕСЬ

----------


## Дарья

Вот замечательный преданный Гопарадж Прабху делает изумительные алтари. 
http://foto.mail.ru/mail/goparaj/21

----------


## Дарья

Да похоже он один такой! Узнаваемый! Поражает воображение!

----------


## Sri Tulasi dd

Шри Шри Нитай Чайтанья Чандра на Джанмаштами в таллиннском Харинама мандире

----------


## Дарья

А подскажите пожалуйста, допустимо ли следующий фон сделать для домашнего алтаря ? 
Требуется создать коллаж в фотошопе, распечатать на бумаге и приклеить к стене. Фон всегда будет виден. 

Авторитетно ли будет напечатать нарисованных Шри Шри Радху и Кришну (не фото Божеств, а живопись) или они как Божества будут восприниматься? 
На алтаре поклоняться будут Джаганнатхе и Шри Шри Гаура Нитаю. А Радха и Кришна будут над ними как бы сверху изображены.
Идея такова - чтобы Они как бы присутствовали визуально, но непосредственно прямого служения им не будет (нет на это квалификации)
Изображения Господа Нрисимхи, Шат Госвами, парампара будут в  отдельных рамах. 

Допустим ли такой фон к данному алтарю???

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Допустим ли такой фон к данному алтарю???


Да, допустим.

----------


## Дарья

Спасибо!  :smilies:  Хари Бол!

----------


## Susila dasi

Мне интересно, какой сделать алтарь, чтобы и Гаура-Нитай и Джаганатхи поместились? Все примерно по 20 см высотой, и не худенькие. Пока просто на столе стоят..

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Мне интересно, какой сделать алтарь, чтобы и Гаура-Нитай и Джаганатхи поместились? Все примерно по 20 см высотой, и не худенькие. Пока просто на столе стоят..


Надо делать алтарь на заказ. У нас шесть персон Божеств, заказали новый алтарь шириной 1 метр.

----------


## Дарья

> Мне интересно, какой сделать алтарь, чтобы и Гаура-Нитай и Джаганатхи поместились? Все примерно по 20 см высотой, и не худенькие. Пока просто на столе стоят..


Или сделать уровни ступенчатые. На верхнем - Джаганнатхи, на нижнем Гаура-Нитай. Ступени высотой 20 см. Можно сделать из деревянных досточек такие ступеньки, покрасить, если владеете кистью и красками - расписать, или покрыть тканью. И эту конструкцию или на стол поставить, или на комод, или в шкаф без дверок. Видала я даже, что к стене прикручивают. Это совсем эконом-вариант. Тут уж от средств зависит! Идеально, конечно, такой алтарь резной деревянный как в сообщении #2  :smilies: ))))) Но Божули, как мы знаем, смотрят на нашу любовь к Ним, а не на то, сколько стоит их алтарь...

----------


## Dravida das

> Вот такой прекрасный алтарь для Божеств нашла в и-нете. Кто делал из преданных - не знаю, к сожалению. Если найдется автор - отзовитесь!


Это наш алтарь  :smilies: 

вот есть фото получше











А это Обитатели алтаря крупным планом  :smilies: 







И буквально позавчера наш духовный учитель Е.С. Гопал Кришна Госвами установил Шри Шри Лакшми Нрисимху Шри Ананта-Шешу и Шри Прахлада

----------


## Dravida das

Делал Гопарадж, стоит очень дорого  :smilies:

----------


## Прия дд

Это не деревянный алтарь, но всё же. Насколько мне известно, это поклоняется ученица Индрадьюмна Свами и живет она где-то в Европе

----------

